# new cockatiel owner need help with taming



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

*new cockatiel owner, my progress with my bird, and questions*

*newest update:*

"cloudyskies, i will post a picture of cage and bird as soon as cage is done, yes  
it will be done very soon, we need to finish pull out tray for cleaning, and top and bottom of cage. i hope next week if we have time to work. 

i am making progress with bird i think. right now i am talking to bird, in whistles. i whistle, and he calls back. i hope he is not angry however, because he has grabbed cage bar with beak and got very close to cage bar. is this aggression or wanting to come nearer to me? he still afraid and side steps if i put hand near cage.

he stopped sitting on bottom of cage, he only sleep on perch now. he eats A LOT! he empty the feeder in one day, just husks when i change!  
he sleep with one feet up, but not with head in wings, he just hold head normal when he sleep."

*original information:*

_my experience-_ never had cockatiel before. did have pet bird but when i was young and i did not know how to care. i have read guide on caring but please be patient if i make mistake.

_bird - _have had since 19th january, :grey tiel: , juvenile [spotty undertail] , comes from pet store he is not tame at all

_bird cage - _at the moment i am building big cage with my father. it wood and no-galvanized, pvc coated bars. cage is on a 1,4m tall wardrobe, which is close to my desk, about 1,5m distance between me and bird. 

_taming -_ i leave home daily, we spend from 4 to 8 hours together daily. there is person to look after him when i am away. 
*do they have to tame him separate or will he be friendly to them if only i tame?*
i tame bird by sitting near it often. i talk to him sometimes, whenever i am not doing something else. i whistle most often than talk. i do not try to handle or put hand in or near cage, except for cage maintenance, when he is very afraid and fly around.

_health -_ he eats very well. he has two food places. there are no pellets in any of the cockatiel food i looked at the store. 
*where can i find pellets, if not in cockatiel-special food? what else can i feed bird for a healthy diet on top of the seeds?*
he looks healthy, he used to sit on bottom of cage but he only sits on perch now. he does not have toy right now, but i have toy ready for when new cage is complete. i want to hand make toy too.
*can you suggest me hand made toy idea?*
if he ever get sick i know avian vet who can see bird.


*my progress:*

_19th jan -_ cockatiel he was very aggressive and not tame, very afraid if i come near.

_23 jan - _bird has been sitting on cage bottom more. he still jumps around and is active, once or twice a day. he is a bit fluffed up and trembles if i get close. he still sleep on perch and grind beak in evening, and is very capable or moving around cage if he wants, he is not lethargic.

_25 jan -_ bird is still afraid. hisses at me if i get close. 
sitting on the bottom of the cage a lot, sometimes foraging, sometimes just sitting, sometimes fluffed up.
grinds beak in the evening. does sleep on perch but also on bottom of cage. has times when he jumps around the cage, he is not always lethargic.
i think bird is stressed and sad because of roundness of cage. he displays no other sign of illness except for sitting on bottom of cage. i have made plans with father to build big cage.

_5 feb - _bird grinds beak every evening. he still afraids of me, but not as much as before. he is sleeping on perch right now.
he eats a lot he has normal stool he drinks a lot so i believe it is just current cage that stress him. if he stays on bottom of new cage too then i will take to vet even if store said he healthy and he display no sign of illness.

_14 feb - _i am making progress with bird i think. right now i am talking to bird, in whistles. i whistle, and he calls back. i hope he is not angry however, because he has grabbed cage bar with beak and got very close to cage bar. is this aggression or wanting to come nearer to me? he still afraid and side steps if i put hand near cage.
he stopped sitting on bottom of cage, he only sleep on perch now. he eats A LOT! he empty the feeder in one day, just husks when i change!
he sleep with one feet up, but not with head in wings, he just hold head normal when he sleep.

_5 mar -_ birb has been very aggressive, if i get hand OR face 10 cm form cage he hiss, if i come closer he lunge to bite. i do not know why he start being so aggressive past weeks, may be because i had to towel that time when i had to clean cage.. i hope he get better soon.



thank you for your time. i hope you can help me with bird.

:wf grey: pretty bird. i want get bird like that in few years, too, if all goes well with my bird.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi mutt! Congrats on your new cockatiel.  From what you've described, I don't think you've made any big blunders that will ruin your ability to tame your bird. He would have been freaked out even without the toweling to catch him and his perch getting knocked down and both of those things were accidents, hard to predict the unpredictable. 

He may be happier in a large cage that is square or rectangle in shape that gives him enough room to spread his wings in all directions without hitting the side of the cage. I've heard that cages with corners are better. Also, he might feel more secure if you attach a cloth to cover half or 3/4 of the outside of the cage (mine seem to feel more secure if they can see all the way around them though, so it may or may not help). 

I think you're doing great with getting him used to you, by sitting next to the cage and talking to him and so on. Also, try to make sure you're feeling confident and only make smooth movements when you clean the cage and replace his food and water so he can think, "well if mutt's not nervous, maybe I shouldn't be nervous either?" and give it time.

As for food, there are lots of opinions out there, I think the generally accepted diet is 1/2 pellet, 1/2 seed mix with as much vegetables (sprouts, leafy greens, carrots, peppers and such) as they will eat. Lots of pet birds start off only liking seeds if that was all they were exposed to, so sometimes it's a process to get them used to eating the pellets and vegetables. For right now though, I'd just go with whatever he seems to like best and worry about changing his diet once he's calmed down a bit.

For treats, do you have access to millet sprays? Most cockatiels (and other small pet birds) love millet and it's good for them. I like to only give millet as a treat given from me, and not just readily accessible in the cage, but some people give more and it's a personal preference thing. If he seems to be too freaked out to eat much right now and you can get sprays of millet, you can hang a spray of millet from the top of the cage so he can munch on it and still keep an eye on everything which may make him feel more secure.

I'm sure you'll get more advice but that's just my bit to offer. Good luck and congratulations on your new friend!


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

thank you for reply, cloudyskies.

he does not hit the sides of the cage when spreading his wings now, do not worry. the cage is as wide as his wingspan and then some. he will be getting a large rectangle cage soon anyway. i wrote dimensions above, but i am missing height. can you suggest?
his cage is very near to two walls, he is in a corner, i think that makes him feel safe, yes?

yes i am trying to be as smooth as possible with no sudden movement around him.

i don't know where to find pellet for bird, i looked at more shops and all bird feed for cockatiel have only seed.. people don't keep much bird in my town.

i don't know how to find millet sprays but i will ask and hope i can find. if i find i will keep it to give from my hand. 

thank you for advice!


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

hello i have update on bird.
past two days bird has been sitting on cage bottom more. he still jumps around and is active, once or twice a day. he is a bit fluffed up and trembles if i get close, i assume it is because stress and he afraids of me? there no other sign of illness, he still eats, has normal droppings, and he doesn't look sleepy. he does move around and forage a bit for dropped seeds, when he is on bottom, but many times he just sit.
he still sleep on perch and grind beak in evening, and is very capable or moving around cage if he wants, he is not lethargic.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what to tell you. I think it's normal for a bird to be puffed up at times but I'm not sure about the trembling part, my bird Griffin also trembles at times.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

he only trembled today, and only if i get too close to the cage. 
right now he is sitting next to food, not puffed, not trembling, just watching me.
thank you for answer.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

hello again. bird behaviour is consistent now.
bird is still afraid. hisses at me if i get close. eating well, so far only seeds, i will add more, what should i add to seeds that is not treat but normal food supplement?
sitting on the bottom of the cage a lot, sometimes foraging, sometimes just sitting, sometimes fluffed up.
grinds beak in the evening. does sleep on perch but also on bottom of cage. has times when he jumps around the cage, he is not always lethargic.
i think bird is stressed and sad because of roundness of cage. he displays no other sign of illness except for sitting on bottom of cage. i have made plans with father to build big cage. it will be 1m long, 50 cm wide, 1m tall. we will go buy material next week and hope to finish it beginning of next month. i hope bird will feel better then.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Perhaps you would be better off buying a cage, which you could have soon. If you do feel you need to build one, be careful about the materials you use. For example, galvanized mesh needs to be thoroughly washed down with a vinegar solution. I am not an expert on any of this. You could search the forum on materials for cages and see what you find. Also, look through the housing section.

When I first got Emma she hissed and backed away from me. Now, she accepts me and will land on my shoulder. She won't have anything to do with my hands, though.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

i have looked into buying cage, but it is 10 times more expensive to buy equal cage, and none are available nearby, shipping is very expensive too.
do not worry, i have researched materials and plans for the cage, it is ready to be built, we only need to buy materials now. my dad and i can build proper cage, i have looked at other built cage, informed on bar spacing, perch size, material need, size need, designed special food and water recipients, and have project ready. 
i will look in housing section too for more idea, we have no bought material yet so we can change.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

hello i am working on cage at the moment  
i have found suitable material. it will take a week or two. bird has no changed behavior. 
i believe bird sits on bottom of cage a lot because of unsuitable perch. the perch he have now is thinner than suitable perch i bought for new cage. bird feets are uncomfortable on current perch. but he will have good perch soon.  
bird grinds beak every evening. he still afraids of me, but not as much as before. he is sleeping on perch right now.
he eats a lot he has normal stool he drinks a lot so i believe it is just current cage that stress him. if he stays on bottom of new cage too then i will take to vet even if store said he healthy and he display no sign of illness.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Will it be possible to post a picture of your new cage (and one of your cute bird, too!), it sounds awesome. Good luck!


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

cloudyskies, i will post a picture of cage and bird as soon as cage is done, yes  
it will be done very soon, we need to finish pull out tray for cleaning, and top and bottom of cage. i hope next week if we have time to work. 

i am making progress with bird i think. right now i am talking to bird, in whistles. i whistle, and he calls back. i hope he is not angry however, because he has grabbed cage bar with beak and got very close to cage bar. is this aggression or wanting to come nearer to me? he still afraid and side steps if i put hand near cage.

he stopped sitting on bottom of cage, he only sleep on perch now. he eats A LOT! he empty the feeder in one day, just husks when i change!  
he sleep with one feet up, but not with head in wings, he just hold head normal when he sleep.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

yesterday i have gone looking for last material i needed, big wooden plaque for bottom of cage. i have found suitable, but it is bigger than i need, and need more processing from me. this will delay cage finish to begining of march i fear, it will be a lot of work.
no change with bird, we talk every day, but he is still afraid and hisses if i come too close.
i have taken picture of bird with partner-owned camera. i will post picture as soon as partner sends me file.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

i will post picture of cage as it is now, and picture of birb, in the evening.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

here is cage at the moment. http://i.imgur.com/DkuiFSx.jpg http://i.imgur.com/hIR2Ovl.jpg i think you can imagine size from picture.
we have since finished door frame. we have to finish top frame, add the wire, and make pull out tray. for tray the wood we got needs treated, it will take time. we also need to put protective paint on wood that will take time too. i am confident we finish 1st march or at last 8th march.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

That cage looks amazing! I can't wait to see it done  I'm sure your birds will love it !!


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

thank you, i cannot wait either! it is very big project, has taught me much from my father.
i only have one bird, vampiric_conure! he will have all space to himself. and toy i will put in. but after i move, save money, and find out real gender of my bird, i will get another maybe.  i love whiteface and grey.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

mutt said:


> thank you, i cannot wait either! it is very big project, has taught me much from my father.
> i only have one bird, vampiric_conure! he will have all space to himself. and toy i will put in. but after i move, save money, and find out real gender of my bird, i will get another maybe.  i love whiteface and grey.


What a lucky bird! I'm sure he will enjoy the space, LOL!


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> What a lucky bird! I'm sure he will enjoy the space, LOL!


he will, indeed! he is quite bored at the moment and sad i think, because his current cage is round, and he can't really hop properly. he does not have toy, i [and food] am his only entertainment until march.
i would have build cage before i got him, but i got him from pet shop, i fell in love when i saw him, they didn't want to do reserves, i risked losing him if i didn't buy him then. and honest, i didn't know they don't like round cage in the beginning!
i try to make his wait as pleasant as possible, and his cage as good as possible when its done. doesn't him being bored also make him more interested in me? maybe if he had big cage and toys from beginning he would have ignored me? of course, he will be happy and only happy cockatiel can be tame, once he has big cage.

i have question. he is of course afraid of hand, and won't come near me if i let him out of cage. how can i let him out of cage like this? i really want to, but i have to towel him to get him back in.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

mutt said:


> i have question. he is of course afraid of hand, and won't come near me if i let him out of cage. how can i let him out of cage like this? i really want to, but i have to towel him to get him back in.


I would love to know the answer to this, too, LOL. I have several birds that I need to towel if they come out of their cage. Only one will return to their cage themselves (Not including my handfed birds, of course).


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> I would love to know the answer to this, too, LOL. I have several birds that I need to towel if they come out of their cage. Only one will return to their cage themselves (Not including my handfed birds, of course).


it will not be problem once new cage is done because door is very large.
will i slow taming process if i towel? what if somebody else towel? i really want to let him free a bit!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It depends if they are skittish or not. If they are skittish you shouldn't towel them.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

ok, thank you for info!
i have opened cage the past days, i set up perch outside of door and that is where bird sits, he doesn't fly away. he stretches and preens and signs, and watches me.
i have had one problem.. when i try to open door of cage, he lunges at me. i have to distract him to open the door. help?
he just stretched on this perch, and kept his wings stretched out, making a new sound i haven't heard before. what just happened?


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

hello cockatiel people.
my birb has been very aggressive, if i get hand OR face 10 cm form cage he hiss, if i come closer he lunge to bite. i do not know why he start being so aggressive past weeks, may be because i had to towel that time when i had to clean cage.. i hope he get better soon. 
i have moved him to new location, where new cage will be. is 2-3 meter away from me, can see me work at desk. 
cage will be done in two-three week. there was problem with plumbing that father had to work on, so cage work was stopped for a while sadly.
i have arranged to get one quail to house together with him. i hope they will like each other.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

hello again cockatiel people. i haven't posted in one month because i was busy.
cage was finished, and he loves it. i will take picture soon, i need to change some things like substrate and nesting box for quail.
he likes quail, she is very curious and gentle pecks him when he goes down, but he doesn't mind. they sing together to wake me up. 
he is a big gourmand as usual, but now he flies and climbs a lot more. he is a happier bird. i have yet to craft him toys, but i will as soon as i get quail sorted out, in current state she makes mess, so i have to change her nest box and sand box.
however, cockatiel has very bad behaviour with me. he becomes alert if i approach too close, and steps away. when i go inside of cage to change food and water, if he sees my hands, he hisses and lunges. he absolutely hates them! 
but even if i approach with hand behind back, he is very scared of me. i don't know what to do, because i stand around him and talk to him every day yet nothing change. help?


----------

